# Sticky  Not getting hired? 10 reasons why



## Happy

​*

(CareerBuilder)*You don't understand. You updated your résumé, you're applying to jobs every day, you've cleaned up your digital dirt and you network every day.


Yet here you still are on the unemployment list. What is wrong with employers?

Unfortunately, many job seekers don't stop to consider that the problem might not be employers but themselves.


It's a hard concept that most job seekers have trouble wrapping their heads around, but applicants frequently (and inadvertently) display signs that tell an employer that they're not the best fit for the job.
According to a 2009 CareerBuilder survey, 47 percent of employers said that finding qualified applicants is their biggest hiring challenge. When asked to identify the most valuable characteristics in new hires, employers cited multitasking, initiative and creative problem-solving.

Do you lack what employers want? Yes, there are fewer jobs and there is more competition, but are you doing everything you can? 


Here are 10 reasons why employers might have passed you by.



*1. You lie*
Any lies you tell in your job search, whether on your résumé or in an interview, will come back to haunt you. In a 2008 CareerBuilder survey, 49 percent of hiring managers reported they caught a candidate lying on his or her résumé; of those employers, 57 percent said they automatically dismissed the applicant. 

Everything you tell an employer can be discovered, so it behooves you to be honest from the get-go. If you're concerned about something in your past, invention is not the answer. Use your cover letter to tell your story, focusing on your strengths and accomplishments and explaining any areas of concern if needed.


*2. You have a potty mouth*
It's certainly tempting to tell anyone who will listen how big of a (insert expletive here) your current boss is, but a hiring manager for a new job is not that person. A 2009 CareerBuilder survey showed that 44 percent of employers said that talking negatively about current or previous employers was one of the most detrimental mistakes a candidate can make. 

Find a way to turn those negative things job into positives. If you can't get along with your co-workers, for example, tell the prospective employer that you're looking for a work environment where you feel like you're part of a team and your current position doesn't allow for that kind of atmosphere.


*3. You don't show long-term potential*
Employers want people in their organization to work their way up, so it's best to show that you want to and can grow with the company. If you were asked where you see yourself in five years and you gave an answer that wasn't related to the position or company you're interviewing with, kiss your chances goodbye. 

Ask questions like, "What type of career movement do you envision for the most successful candidate in this role?" It shows that you have envisioned your future at the company.


*4. You have serious digital dirt*
Social networking sites and online searches are the newest way that many employers are checking up on prospective hires. A 2009 CareerBuilder survey showed that 45 percent of employers use social networking sites to research candidates. Thirty-five percent of those employers found content that caused them to dismiss the candidate. 

Make sure to remove any photos, content or links that can work against you in an employer's eyes.


*5. You don't know ... well, anything*
In two separate 2009 CareerBuilder surveys, 58 percent of employers said that coming to the interview with no knowledge of the company was a turnoff, and 49 percent said that not asking good questions cost candidates a job offer. Plain and simple, do your homework before an interview. 

Explore the company online, prepare answers to questions and have someone give you a mock interview. The more prepared you are, the more employers will take you seriously.

*6. You acted bored, cocky or disinterested*
A little enthusiasm never hurt anyone, especially when it comes to a potential new job. Forty-five percent of employers in a 2009 CareerBuilder survey said that the biggest mistake candidates made in the interview was appearing disinterested and 42 percent said appearing arrogant cost applicants the job. 

Every business wants to put their most enthusiastic people forward with important clients and customers, so acting the opposite will get you nowhere.


*7. You were a little too personal*
Seventeen percent of employers said that candidates who provided too much personal information in the interview essentially blew their chances at the job, according to a 2009 CareerBuilder survey. Not only does personal information offend some people, but anytime you talk about topics such as your hobbies, race, age or religion, you're setting yourself up for bias. 

Though it's illegal for employers to discriminate against applicants because of any of these factors, some will do so, regardless.

*8. You were all dollars, no sense*
As a general rule of thumb, you should never bring up salary before the employer does. Doing so is tacky and makes the employer think that you care about the money involved, not about helping the employer succeed. 

If the topic does arise, however, be honest about your salary history. Employers can verify your salary in a matter of minutes these days, so lying only makes you look bad.

*
9. You didn't -- or can't -- give examples*
Hiring managers want people who can prove that they will increase the organization's revenues, decrease its costs or help it succeed in some way. If all you give to an employer is a bunch of empty words about your accomplishments, you don't demonstrate how you can help the company. 

In fact, 35 percent of employers said that the most detrimental mistake candidates make is not providing specific examples in the interview. The more you can quantify your work, the better.


*10. You don't have enough experience*
Managers don't have as much time as they used to to train and mentor new employees. The more experience you have, the more likely you are to hit the ground running without a lot of hand-holding. 

The best way to show that you know what you're doing is to give the employer concrete examples of your experience in a given job duty.


----------



## Kevinaswell

#6 is the sole reason I don't have a job. I just can't feign it.


----------



## Siggy

11. they googled your name and your alias's and discovered derogatory info.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

12. The economy is in the toilet. Don't forget that.


----------



## Vardigon

Number one should be, "You don't lie _very well._"


----------



## Vaka

Vardigon said:


> Number one should be, "You don't lie _very well._"


lol it's funny...my own parents tell me that you have to lie like fuck in job interviews sometimes xD


----------



## Vardigon

Anti-Helena said:


> lol it's funny...my own parents tell me that you have to lie like fuck in job interviews sometimes xD


Employers would have trouble digging up dirt on me digitally as well. Always give a fresh e-mail address on a resume. And just don't use social networking sites. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Blueguardian

I personally hate #10... Its hard to get over that one. If you don't have a job, you wont have experience, if you don't have experience, you wont have the job... ~.~ I guess it's not that cut and dry, but still.

Also I have found that, not being able to work "anytime" seems to be a turn off. I missed out on a few jobs, due to my school schedule.


----------



## Jinxies

:tongue:I've hired, fired and appraised many o employee in my day, there are also some other basics for those that have a tough time:

Here it is, there is one job posted and the hiring manager receives 50, 100, 200 or more applicants for the position, it's all about weeding everyone out. It's too hard to look at all of them at face value at the beginning, so the first step is to browse through the resumes that have the immediate red flags, they go straight into the trash bucket. Then you start weeding through the rest, the next phase of weeding through is the interview. They will judge you on many different things and all of the above are good, but there is plenty more to consider.

1. Never chew gum on a phone interview, in person interview, webcam interview... or any form of interview at all. 

2. At least make the attempt to tuck in your shirt and wipe away some wrinkles... yes, physical appearance of cleanliness and tidiness is a good indicator to them of what kind of person you may be... even if it's not a correct assumption. 

3. How do you shake hands or shake at all? Limp, clammy and shaky handshakes don't give as good an impression as a firm, tight handshake. 

4. Eye contact, look at the person who is speaking to you, don't look up, down, around and try and answer the question without even looking at them. 

5. Keep the fidgeting to a minimum, clasp your hands or cross your ankles, but try to keep them from flailing all about. 

6. ums, likes, you-knows, uhuh, watch the space fillers, nothing can get as annoying to listen to as someone saying like and you-know 40 times in a 30 minute interview. 

7. Bring your resume with you...

Hmm, I've actually got a lot on my list, I'll stop there for now, but I thought these tips were different from the kind listed in the article you posted... gotta be thorough!


----------



## Daveman

Blueguardian said:


> I personally hate #10... Its hard to get over that one. If you don't have a job, you wont have experience, if you don't have experience, you wont have the job... ~.~ I guess it's not that cut and dry, but still.


 
I am in this paradox now and trying to find a job. I never write a resume, because I've only had two jobs in my 27 years. I feel like it would be easier to get hired if I could list a bunch of impressive stuff, but it's just not there. I don't think it's really my fault. I stuck with one of those jobs for 5 years, and I've never been fired. Surley that counts for something. EVERYONE has to actually get started somewhere.

Also, I get stereotyped because of my age. Middle aged people talk like age discrimination only goes one way, but I don't think so. Believe it or not, I am actually not an idiot.


----------



## Dooraven

> 10. You don't have enough experience
> Managers don't have as much time as they used to to train and mentor new employees. The more experience you have, the more likely you are to hit the ground running without a lot of hand-holding.
> 
> The best way to show that you know what you're doing is to give the employer concrete examples of your experience in a given job duty.


Catch 22 for me (and teenage applicants). Can't get a job without experience, can't get experience without a job.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Jinxies said:


> 3. How do you shake hands or shake at all? Limp, clammy and shaky handshakes don't give as good an impression as a firm, tight handshake.


Wow.... What does a handshake have to do with an interviewee's capability as an employee? What if the person has overactive sweat glands on their hands? 

Who even wants to work for an employer who is that nitpicky about insignificant factors?



> 4. Eye contact, look at the person who is speaking to you, don't look up, down, around and try and answer the question without even looking at them.
> 
> 5. Keep the fidgeting to a minimum, clasp your hands or cross your ankles, but try to keep them from flailing all about.
> 
> 6. ums, likes, you-knows, uhuh, watch the space fillers, nothing can get as annoying to listen to as someone saying like and you-know 40 times in a 30 minute interview.


How dare someone be nervous on a job interview! I'd say the people you don't hire are dodging a bullet...




Happy said:


> *1. You lie*
> Any lies you tell in your job search, whether on your résumé or in an interview, will come back to haunt you. In a 2008 CareerBuilder survey, 49 percent of hiring managers reported they caught a candidate lying on his or her résumé; of those employers, 57 percent said they automatically dismissed the applicant.
> 
> Everything you tell an employer can be discovered, so it behooves you to be honest from the get-go. If you're concerned about something in your past, invention is not the answer. Use your cover letter to tell your story, focusing on your strengths and accomplishments and explaining any areas of concern if needed.


This is a lie, because the rest of the list confirms employers want people to BS them. The person who lies the best gets the job.


----------



## StandardLawyer

OrangeAppled said:


> _Wow.... What does a handshake have to do with an interviewee's capability as an employee? What if the person has overactive sweat glands on their hands?
> 
> Who even wants to work for an employer who is that nitpicky about insignificant factors?_


 * - Its to show how confident the person is. If she/he has a weak limp shake, they probably have a self-esteem issue. As for the firm shake, majority of the people has a firm brain that can't be rambled.
Sweaty hands? Wipe them on your dress pants/skirt. Simple.* *I sure don't want to shake a sweaty damp and sticky hand. Ew Gross.*



OrangeAppled said:


> _This is a lie, because the rest of the list confirms employers want people to BS them. The person who lies the best gets the job_.


* - Then the lies pile on. It's much more easier to say the truth with a little bit of exaggeration.*


----------



## DrEpicFail

This's gonna be useful when I graduate in the future.. still in high school.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I suggest with the simple concept of competition and using words to sell one's self. I mean I'm ok with words but even though... if I was interviewing someone I'd just be nodding along to their "I am the best person for the job" spiel. Words are words, judgement is judgement.


----------



## Darkestblue

*3. You don't show long-term potential*: This is one of those instances in an interview where I'd always have to lie. I don't think I could work anywhere for more than 4-5 years or so.

*6. You acted bored, cocky or disinterested*: This may be the biggest one for me. I can't show enthusiasm to save my life. It's not that I don't want to. I'm a very laid back person. Keeping my cool is just my nature. I suppose I show my enthusiasm by being relaxed. Sadly, most people mistake being relaxed for being bored/disinterested.

*10. You don't have enough experience*: The dreaded paradox.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

It seems a lack of decent advertised job vacancies are cursing me right now. I'm all for applying and getting myself out there but it seems to be bone dry. 
Finding a shit job that no one wants is pretty easy... more or less. But finding a job that actually can keep your spirits up enough to not think about death 24/7 seems impossible. I've never found a job like that... I think I can safety say it's ruining my experience of "life". If you can call it such. *jobless sigh*.


----------



## flatwhite

Swish36 said:


> *Sweaty hands? Wipe them on your dress pants/skirt. Simple.* *I sure don't want to shake a sweaty damp and sticky hand. Ew Gross.*


a little off-tangent, but i couldn't help myself. ever heard of palmar hyperhidrosis? affects 1-2% of the world's population. that's a lot of potential star employees you're prematurely shutting out.


----------



## The Proof

Happy said:


> *10. You don't have enough experience*
> Managers don't have as much time as they used to to train and mentor new employees. The more experience you have, the more likely you are to hit the ground running without a lot of hand-holding.
> 
> The best way to show that you know what you're doing is to give the employer concrete examples of your experience in a given job duty.


unless you don't have any experience in which case what do you do ? :dry:


----------



## Apollo Celestio

So apparently, acing an interview = being as phony as possible and hoping the employer chooses you on a whim. 
Good to know.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

My labour hire company thinks that because I have so many interviews and never get hired that it's my fault and not because people are scared to hire someone that falls into a minority. The interviews go well it's just safer for them to hire someone who is in their eyes more "normal". yay! I love this world.. I hate work and I'm meant to get on my hands and knees to beg for it or something? Yeah I doubt it............. very much. :dry:


----------



## fn0rd

Blueguardian said:


> I personally hate #10... Its hard to get over that one. If you don't have a job, you wont have experience, if you don't have experience, you wont have the job... ~.~ I guess it's not that cut and dry, but still.


There's this thing called "volunteering". You, and many of the others in this thread with this same complaint, may care to check it out.


----------



## fn0rd

benfoldsfive dude said:


> 12.  The economy is in the toilet. Don't forget that.


This is not true, across the board.

The bigger issue, for me, is that I cannot find *qualified* people with the specialized skill-sets that I need. I can find bodies from the IT field, that have been laid off, all day long. It's a shame that someone working in a field for 5-10 years knows so very little about their supposed specialization.

I suspect, based on my own talking with several of them, that they, more than likely, didn't need to be in IT in the first place, but were attracted to the high salary. I digress.


----------



## Filo

I've been involved in hiring specialists for a trading firm. I'm mostly keen on personality. If you seem spineless, or over-confident, that's a big nono. Either one in fact for trading is lethal. Also, lack of knowledge. If you have been a warrants trader, and you don't even really know what a warrant is, it's game over. Also, trash-talking about your current job. I don't mean legitimite things "I can't grow there" "My manager and I have very different opinions". However, basically saying you are working with a bunch of incompetents is not going to help.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Don't lie about facts, like your GPA, salary, employers, etc.

As for your character...BS it to hell and back. Then find a way to make the BS real.



Swish36 said:


> *hands? Wipe them on your dress pants/skirt. Simple.* *I sure don't want to shake a sweaty damp and sticky hand. Ew Gross.*


YES, but don't let the person see you doing that. That's gross in its own right. That not only were your hands sweaty, but they get to see you transfer the goo when you soil your own clothes by smearing your nasty hands all over them.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Hiccups24-7 said:


> My labour hire company thinks that because I have so many interviews and never get hired that it's my fault and not because people are scared to hire someone that falls into a minority. The interviews go well it's just safer for them to hire someone who is in their eyes more "normal". yay! I love this world.. I hate work and I'm meant to get on my hands and knees to beg for it or something? Yeah I doubt it............. very much. :dry:


Then starve.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

I agree with Jimamuro with the long term potential...UNLESS, I REALLY like the job. I'm about to go into the accounting field, and I have got NO idea how long it's going to take before I want to bail...but I suppose I'll see when I get there.


----------



## Biracial

We didn't hire you because we found out you could only type 55wpm and not 101wpm.

You didn't get the job because it was something you did or didn't do. Sure, the job market sux balls but that isn't as important as you choosing the wrong font type on your resume. 

Fuck. Career. Builder.


----------



## Jwing24

The way I see it is there are WAYYYYY more people applying than there are jobs. So companies can afford to be extremely selective. I don't have a lot of experience. So that's one of the ones on the list. I think these two things make it hard.


----------



## The Exception

benfoldsfive dude said:


> 12. The economy is in the toilet. Don't forget that.


Yes. You can do all the right things and avoid all ten of the no-nos listed in the article and still fail to be hired.


----------



## The Exception

Blueguardian said:


> I personally hate #10... Its hard to get over that one. If you don't have a job, you wont have experience, if you don't have experience, you wont have the job... ~.~ I guess it's not that cut and dry, but still.


This really irks me. Everyone has to start somewhere. If no one ever hired anyone without previous experience then most of us would be without work. We'd have to be self-employed or live off the land or something like that. 

What about someone's enthusiasm for the job? 

What about someone's motivation to work hard?

What about someone's potential to excel in the said position? Do hiring managers not care about potential? Maybe if they have a poorly developed intuitive function.

I think enthusiasm, motivation, and potential are at least as important if not more important than experience.


----------



## S_K

Good list. Thanks.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Vardigon said:


> Employers would have trouble digging up dirt on me digitally as well. Always give a fresh e-mail address on a resume. And just don't use social networking sites. It's as simple as that.


Awkward.. all these idiots I know use them to complain about work. 

Those with souls need not apply? I don't think that's the case..


----------



## Tiervexx

OrangeAppled said:


> Wow.... What does a handshake have to do with an interviewee's capability as an employee? What if the person has overactive sweat glands on their hands?
> 
> Who even wants to work for an employer who is that nitpicky about insignificant factors?


Tragically many otherwise good employers will make snap judgments based on such stupid factors. I think that judging people by their handshake is about as scientific as rune casting...

I have nailed every interview I've been in for the last several years (yes, I am employed) and I've often been complimented on my handshake! I've made many a dumb ass think that I must be a real mans man of integrity and honor and all that with my firm hand shake (I'm not making that up, they've actually said as much).

What's my secret to having such an easy time giving impressive handshakes?

Is it that I'm honest? No.

Is it that I'm smarter than a door nail? No.

It is because I'm a weight lifter and I have really strong hands.


----------



## Plaxico

Long term potential- seems like the jobs i don't want long term will do what it takes to keep me aboard, but the ones i want long term don't seem me in their long term plans :laughing:


----------



## Plaxico

For #10, network. I got my first job through someone I knew and my friend got his job now through me. The catch for me is that I prefer to keep work separate from other things aka i prefer not to work with people i know. so i guess if you're like me then try to find a job from someone who will be leaving the company, but on good terms. That's not directly related to job experience but if someone who works in the company knows you then it makes it easier for the company to weed out oddball candidates since the current worker knows you and your personality and habits, etc. So even if you don't have direct experience in the field, your friend could cite characteristics and outside-of-job experiences that relate to the job you are seeking.


----------



## WindowLicker

These are all 100% true! But when it coming right down to it what a company wants is what's in their best interest- Employees who are motivated to make the company a greater profit. $$$$ 


Also as for #10. As long as you have a friend at the company who will vouch for you, you're in. Don't worry about working with friends/family, if you want it, you'll put a smile on and make it work.


----------



## carson

Jinxies said:


> :tongue:I've hired, fired and appraised many o employee in my day, there are also some other basics for those that have a tough time:
> 
> 1. Never chew gum on a phone interview, in person interview, webcam interview... or any form of interview at all.
> 
> 2. At least make the attempt to tuck in your shirt and wipe away some wrinkles... yes, physical appearance of cleanliness and tidiness is a good indicator to them of what kind of person you may be... even if it's not a correct assumption.
> 
> 3. How do you shake hands or shake at all? Limp, clammy and shaky handshakes don't give as good an impression as a firm, tight handshake.
> 
> 4. Eye contact, look at the person who is speaking to you, don't look up, down, around and try and answer the question without even looking at them.
> 
> 5. Keep the fidgeting to a minimum, clasp your hands or cross your ankles, but try to keep them from flailing all about.
> 
> 6. ums, likes, you-knows, uhuh, watch the space fillers, nothing can get as annoying to listen to as someone saying like and you-know 40 times in a 30 minute interview.
> 
> 7. Bring your resume with you...
> 
> Hmm, I've actually got a lot on my list, I'll stop there for now, but I thought these tips were different from the kind listed in the article you posted... gotta be thorough!


I have list for employers and anyone else who hires. Having difficulty finding staff?

1/Wash. You expect your employees to, so why don't you?

2/Don't come onto your candidates.

3/Don't tell candidates where you want your career to go and spend the interview talking about that.

4/Never show fear, and definitely don't be a coward. You're the boss, the risk is ultimately yours, match your money.

5/Make sure you know what you're talking about. If your opinions are based on bollocks, expect lines of communication to go suddenly silent. 

6/Never bad-mouth your existing employees.

7/Remember this: all the time you're examining the lazy scum across the desk from you, the candidate is examing the ignorant twat opposite them.


----------



## RocketMikari

it was experience for me (and too much education for what I want, I don't want to be an executive so there) but it looks like I'll finally be hired!


----------



## Jwing24

I think the reasons I have not been hired are one to multiple of these: Not enough experience, skills don't match, a better candidate, poor interview (I have messed up a couple of times I think), and I have said I am not interested in certain jobs (pyramid scheme jobs, door to door sales, etc.)


----------



## Sanskrit

To avoid all the job hunting bullshit after few years of trying I just started my own project, collected people based on their abilities, and I was lucky to land a good writer.
Now I am massing experience in all aspects of production studio with my team. I guess one day I'll join the ranks of some big studio to get more name internationally.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Plaxico said:


> For #10, network.


I can't emphasize this one enough. While i wouldn't quite so far as to say that it makes up for lack of experience (i.e., answers #10), it certainly significantly moves the odds in your favor.



Happy said:


> (CareerBuilder)[/B]You don't understand. You updated your résumé, you're applying to jobs every day, you've cleaned up your digital dirt and you network every day.


I think this article is somewhat dubious in premise just because most job-seekers _aren't_ networking every day. From my experience in a college career center, *job-seekers allocate the most time to what's easiest, not what's most effective.*

Fine, so CB figures that you've read the million articles i'm sure are on there about networking. It seems a little odd to presume that you're up to speed on networking but you're still in need of advice like, "Don't lie," and "Don't use obscene language." Oh well, maybe they write about what's easiest, not what's most effective.

I'm an introvert, but i found my present internship purely through a chain of informational interviews.


----------



## OrangeAppled

carson said:


> I have list for employers and anyone else who hires. Having difficulty finding staff?
> 
> 1/Wash. You expect your employees to, so why don't you?
> 
> 2/Don't come onto your candidates.
> 
> 3/Don't tell candidates where you want your career to go and spend the interview talking about that.
> 
> 4/Never show fear, and definitely don't be a coward. You're the boss, the risk is ultimately yours, match your money.
> 
> 5/Make sure you know what you're talking about. If your opinions are based on bollocks, expect lines of communication to go suddenly silent.
> 
> 6/Never bad-mouth your existing employees.
> 
> 7/Remember this: all the time you're examining the lazy scum across the desk from you, the candidate is examining the ignorant twat opposite them.


I would also add to #6 to not badmouth other job candidates. I had an interviewer do that once & it was a major turnoff. It showed me the kind of attitude he'd have as an employer. At that time I had another job opportunity in the wings, which ended up paying more.

Another thing employers should keep in mind: no matter how bad the economy, if you try your best to "scare" away job candidates, it will work, but you'll be left with the bottom barrel. I realize the motive is to scare away the unqualified, but more often than not it just makes employers look like jerks.


----------



## Lionness Roar

Dear Sigmund said:


> 11. they googled your name and your alias's and discovered derogatory info.


Define 'they.' Future employers? Future family? Derogatory info is widespread because by definition, since something derogatory is whatever can be used as a weapon. Can weapons not be disarmed with truth? Weapons can be turned on the aggressor as easily. But the question is the motive, is it not? Boardrooms are the origin of derogatory aims.


----------



## Lionness Roar

Jazzanova said:


> *3.
> 
> 10. You don't have enough experience: The dreaded paradox.*


*

If you are the creative type, that's a bonus. Work it.*


----------



## jstrong4

My mother owns a boutique that has prom,pageant,tuxedos, wedding dresses, bridesmaid dresses, and etc. I have been around the public ever since I was five years old. They key to our business is customer service. We have other stores around us within walking distance and our sales are up $90,000 this year because we have people travel for our customer service. The problem with today's people is that they want a job but don't want to do the work. The key to life and work is to be nice and treat others the way you want to be treated. People today are just down right lazy and just want to stand there like a tree and not move. People don'r realize sometimes that you have to open your mouth to talk. When our employees sale we make money and they make money so it is a win win for everyone. My advice to people is don't be afraid to talk and get yourself out there. So what if you have never had a job if you are a hard worker then put yourself out there and show the employer how bad you want it!


----------



## Intense

I interview people for jobs all the time.

I usually spend the first 5 minutes or so talking about the business and asking the person how their week has been etc. People are nervous when they come in for interviews and I try my best to put them at ease because I get more of an idea about that person when they are at ease and open up. Somebody who clams up and gives you as little information as possible makes it difficult to get an idea about that person.

The aim for me is to get to know that person and their experience so I can get a picture in my head of how that person would operate in the job I am interviewing for. Then I need to work out which person is most likely to fit into that role the best way that it is going to benefit the business.

Sometimes there are other factors to consider. If there is already a brilliant team of people working for the business, you would not want to upset that by throwing someone into the mix that is going to split the teamwork. You want someone who is going to add value to the team to get the best result.


----------



## Karma Comedienne

#10 is a big one for me, too. But the economy does suck right now. There's just nothing worthwhile out there that I could see myself doing. No offense if there are any Fry Kids here from McDonaldland but I know I, personally, would 1) go stir-crazy with the same routine order-filling day in/day out, and 2) I don't do well under pressure (especially when having to do math or make change). All that's available these days are retail or fast-food jobs unless you have a family business or you're Paris Hilton (who doesn't have to work at the family business -- she just makes _her _business everyone else's...but I digress). 

The other problem (two, I guess, and this ties in with the economy factor) is outsourcing and the IT phenomenon. You can't even get hired scrubbing the restroom unless you're proficient in M$ Word and PowerPoint (kind of an exaggeration, but still). Then all the jobs (including -- and especially -- tech support) get sent over to foreign countries with names no one has ever heard of. I don't "do" Facebook or Twitter and hardly even check my e-mail. *Daveman,* I hear you on the age-stereotype issue. I'm about 25 and people I know in general basically expect that I use these services (because I'm of Generation Twitbook) or that I care what they are doing every thirty seconds of their daily existence. And then I've been cautioned to avoid the networking sites or have two distinct "private" and "public" (i.e. business) profiles -- personally, I can't be bothered. I don't even use Google anymore because of privacy concerns. The last thing I'd want is Big Brother and everybody's father, mother, sister, fifteenth step-cousin and other brother Darryl intruding in on my private life. Plus Facebook is only useful if one has or had face-to-face friends to begin with...so if there's no "I" in "team," there is one in INFP, because I'm very much alone. :sad:


----------



## Fleetfoot

Number three fucking kills me. I'll be honest.

In five years, I plan on seeing myself somewhere far away from this town, having a job suitable with my new degree. I'm sorry, but I don't want to work in fast food or retail in a mall for the rest of my life...but apparently they want you to? Whatever.


----------



## AJ2011

If an employee expects to work in an ideal workplace, a place where there is job security (sustained revenue) and inspiring work (market recognition), then they should expect certain things in their interviews. For example, in a place with sustained revenue, you need to be able to show concrete ways you could participate in helping that process. That means homework to make sure you communicate you have the substance, and confidence to show that you have what it takes to execute it intelligently. Market recognition implies good customer service, and you need to understand the interviewer as you are speaking to them. Interviews are not easy, and attentiveness to the other person is key. Never believe you are not negotiating; you are always negotiating.

Critical thinking is important, and people have the misguided perception that means just being logical. No, it also means that you have done your due diligence, that includes obtaining references, networking and doing what it takes to understand the place you want to work. Critical thinking implies that you are not wasting your time nor the interviewer's time in applying. If you find yourself continuously judging whether it's worth it, then you are on a wrong path. Judgment is good but reserve it until the end; you have to commit.

Many people suggest that they need to lie in interviews to get the jobs. If you do, you're doing it all wrong and eventually you will be outcompeted by a person that is naturally fit for the job. Even keeping your job is not a given, especially in this economy. It's best to find the spirit of the interview/job and address it in the most enthusiastic way possible. If you have no passion in your life, you might as well quit.

All the superficial things mentioned earlier that affect the interview, do actually affect the selection process. Not necessarily because the interviewer is superficial, but because those superficial things, like a strong handshake, provide clues into the personality and commitment of the interviewee, which will get confirmed as the interview continues.

my 2 cents ... if it helps, great; if not, throw it out with the rest ...


----------



## The Proof

oh yeah it's great

as a graduate, people won't hire you without experience, but there are no jobs to start getting experience from

the natural cycle of bullshit

EDIT: and don't tell me about internships, I've applied for dozens, no luck yet, but don't worry I'll keep trying, it would be a loss to my industry to not hire me


----------



## CynicallyNaive

The Proof said:


> oh yeah it's great
> 
> as a graduate, people won't hire you without experience, but there are no jobs to start getting experience from
> 
> the natural cycle of bullshit
> 
> EDIT: and don't tell me about internships, I've applied for dozens, no luck yet, but don't worry I'll keep trying, it would be a loss to my industry to not hire me


It's a terrible market, no doubt about it. Are you building your network?


----------



## FreeSpirit

No. 1 reason you are not getting hired:

They don't have any openings.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

FreeSpirit said:


> No. 1 reason you are not getting hired:
> 
> They don't have any openings.


I hear your frustration and totally endorse it. When there aren't any jobs available then it doesn't matter how hard or strategically you're looking. But you can invest this time in effective job-hunting strategies (particularly networking). When more jobs become available, your networking will pay off because you'll find out about them before anyone else, and the people hiring will be familiar with you and perceive you as someone who takes initiative.


----------



## Chunes

I'd rather work a crappy job that no one else wants than engage in the phony world of interviews and 'careers.' At least I can laugh with my boss about what BS our jobs are. I don't have to be a perpetual liar. I can come to work in a bad mood and tell the truth when they ask me why: "because I work here."

Sure, it sucks, but it beats the hell out of job searching.


----------



## CynicallyNaive

Chunes said:


> I'd rather work a crappy job that no one else wants than engage in the phony world of interviews and 'careers.' At least I can laugh with my boss about what BS our jobs are. I don't have to be a perpetual liar. I can come to work in a bad mood and tell the truth when they ask me why: "because I work here."
> 
> Sure, it sucks, but it beats the hell out of job searching.


I thanked this because you're honestly expressing a point of view that's not commonly expressed, but that many people may be silently holding on to. Even people who _are_ looking for better jobs 

However, if you're feeling a need to lie at job interviews, there's something really dysfunctional with your job search process. It also sounds like you may feel that giving an external impression to certain audiences that things are OK when you don't feel OK is a form of lying. I also type as INFP and i've been there. I'd probably have dismissed much of what i believe now as mere "happy talk" for people who live in denial.

Consciously trying to present a positive attitude is neither denial nor lying. Totally aside from the value of the possibility of finding a better job, i think going on interviews could have a really positive effect on how you perceive your present job. I'm not a psychologist and i don't know you, so my further speculation is probably not helpful. Just know that i identify with and validate your feelings, but i also wish there were some way to help you feel better about your job.


----------



## mushr00m

_Wow.... What does a handshake have to do with an interviewee's capability as an employee? What if the person has overactive sweat glands on their hands? 
_ 
_Who even wants to work for an employer who is that nitpicky about insignificant factors?_

Thankyou, I hate how unhuman and robotic we are supposed to be, can't sweat, regulate eye control to nearest millimetre, for goodness sake. I wouldn't want to work for someone like that either. Some of the rules about jobhunting/interviews are ridiculous and rather intrusive.


----------



## Cover3

Rachael Trilby said:


> _Wow.... What does a handshake have to do with an interviewee's capability as an employee? What if the person has overactive sweat glands on their hands?
> _
> _Who even wants to work for an employer who is that nitpicky about insignificant factors?_
> 
> Thankyou, I hate how unhuman and robotic we are supposed to be, can't sweat, regulate eye control to nearest millimetre, for goodness sake. I wouldn't want to work for someone like that either. Some of the rules about jobhunting/interviews are ridiculous and rather intrusive.


Agreed 110%, the very idea of employers being so picky about asking for CV's for such menial jobs as putting stuff on a damn shelf or washing dishes(basically following orders) is what I dread the most, my attempts at getting jobs have nearly always failed, and not that I want to come off as snob or anything, but I'm beginning to think that these employers would rather have a low IQ, servile, and experienced(lol right?..) people to exploit more easily.



Chunes said:


> I'd rather work a crappy job that no one else wants than engage in the phony world of interviews and 'careers.' At least I can laugh with my boss about what BS our jobs are. I don't have to be a perpetual liar. I can come to work in a bad mood and tell the truth when they ask me why: "because I work here."
> 
> Sure, it sucks, but it beats the hell out of job searching.


this is kind of news to me, I haven't come across ONE 'bs job' employer that didn't have a snobbish attitude about who they're going to pick for their slave-wage jobs, in fact it seems like a prerequisite for employers these days.


----------



## Brian1

I have a bit more experience in this area than other areas of my life. I really go by experience. I think the lying thing is a two way street. A potential employee can be honest all they want, but if the people you want to be hired by, aren't honest with you, then you still may be at a loss, but it will be you holding the bag at the end. Three years ago, I was supposed to start working at the Capitol Visitor's Center, starting September 29. It was going to be a birthday present for myself, my birthday is the 27 of that month. I was contracting out through this disability job placement agency, that supposedly had a job lined up to do maintenance. Long story short, the date kept getting pushed back, I was never told what I'd be doing, just show up for orientation and play games like guess the boss's favorite classic TV show theme song. I had to use back channels, the process was secretive. They saw me as a disabled person whom they were going to save,not as the individual I am, a person who resents being saved,plus I already had a job, but also a person who has a love of history,-and they scolded me for wanting to work at the job they were providing. But you have to eat crow sometime, and they told us they never had the job to begin with, they were still in negotiations, hoping for the best, but the Feds at the end backed out and went with someone else. I don't know how contracting works, I was brought up on, a job is something you either have or you don't, they never had it, so they wasted my time. That's what I'm seeing. I made a living before that point stalking historians at book signing/fairs, going to historic sites. This was my dream job, and I was crushed by the loss, and angry that people would mislead me. I would've been frustrated, but understandable, had they treated me as an adult, and were honest with me, going into it, so I could not have this high hopes fed into me. 

So, those are my thoughts on how a person can do everything right but not get the job.


----------



## suwi27

Well ,it's true but how am I expected to have experience when I just graduated?


----------



## Planisphere

fihe said:


> damn @_NovaStar_, may I ask what state you live in? (supposing you're in the US)


North Carolina currently. I need to move back up to Virginia soon.


----------



## fihe

NovaStar said:


> North Carolina currently. I need to move back up to Virginia soon.


interesting. the way you talked about there being no good jobs and what seems like a depressed economy made me think of the Indian reservations in South Dakota! I'm sorry to hear that North Carolina isn't doing well, or at least your region. I heard that there are quite a few teaching jobs available there, but I don't think I'd like to go there for work. since it's a right-to-work state (which I think is a strange name), there isn't as much job security as here in New Jersey. however, I believe people from here do like to retire there since the cost of living is much less.


----------



## Planisphere

fihe said:


> interesting. the way you talked about there being no good jobs and what seems like a depressed economy made me think of the Indian reservations in South Dakota! I'm sorry to hear that North Carolina isn't doing well, or at least your region. I heard that there are quite a few teaching jobs available there, but I don't think I'd like to go there for work. since it's a right-to-work state (which I think is a strange name), there isn't as much job security as here in New Jersey. however, I believe people from here do like to retire there since the cost of living is much less.


Unemployment is about 15% by current standards. Based on earlier standards, it would be much higher. The state itself is ranked 5th/6th highest for unemployment in the entire country, last I checked. Teacher's wages are shit out here, except in colleges/universities; as a result, they hire less. Apparently, wages have been bad for years; all of my teachers complained about it back when I was in 3rd grade, and it still hasn't changed today, or so I hear.

As for cost of living: my parents lost their last place because they weren't able to afford the jump in rent. It may be affordable for the upper middle class, but not for someone like me in the lower working class. Good news is that college is rather cheap and affordable. Got a ton of people coming in from out-of-state to various local colleges and universities. I think that's why said colleges and universities are weathering the economic conditions better. Ironically, most of the out-of-state students at the college I go to are from New Jersey.


----------



## Devalight

> *10. You don't have enough experience*
> Managers don't have as much time as they used to to train and mentor new employees.


From the OP. Correction - Managers don't have any time to train and mentor new employees. 
And its either you have not enough or too much experience. You can't win here.


----------



## fihe

Devalight said:


> From the OP. Correction - Managers don't have any time to train and mentor new employees.
> And its either you have not enough or too much experience. You can't win here.


yeah, sad but true. I really hope that once the economy starts to recover (if it ever does) that more employers will invest in training new employees. I feel like most of the people seeking jobs now who have the necessary experience _and_ the degree are older people, who were able to gain their experience at a time when employers were less selective. but once those people all start to retire over the next few years, other people seeking to replace them at their jobs will be likely to have never gained the necessary experience because they were never able to get a job in that industry due to their lack of experience  it's a real Catch-22. a lot of students have internships nowadays, but it's usually for no more than a year, and a lot of companies want more experience than that.

fortunately, the field I studied in college doesn't require any previous experience, just a teacher certification. (however, student teaching, which is like an internship, is one of the steps necessary to complete a teacher education program at a university.) sadly, there are too few job openings for way too many candidates, so I've been trying to get into a different field. the problem is that they require experience I don't have and/or a degree I don't have. all the specified degrees are for either business or science. I wish I had known this when I was in college. maybe my advisors were either biased or out of touch, but they made it sound like a history major was versatile and one could get a variety of jobs with it. perhaps theoretically, but that doesn't help me


----------



## Eric Blair

# 11 - - - the b*stards offshored our industry overseas, so many of the good jobs are gone forever. They even used U.S. taxpayer dollars to move some of the factories to China. Corporate profits and executive bonuses went up . . . way up.

# 12 - - see above, theyre doing much of the same thing in other fields including software and services. (When was the last time you spoke to a 'service' rep on the phone who was an American working in the USA ?)

#13 - - youre still looking to a job for personal 'fulfillment'. Instead, do like our grandparents (or great grandparents) did in the 1930s Great Depression # 1. A job was a way to put food on the table and a roof over their heads. Yeah, I know. That's brutal to hear. Something you'd hear from an uncle who doesn't b.s. you . . but tells it like it is.


----------



## fihe

Eric Blair said:


> # 12 - - see above, theyre doing much of the same thing in other fields including software and services. (When was the last time you spoke to a 'service' rep on the phone who was an American working in the USA ?)


Lol. next time I need to call an 800 number, I think I will use my heavy Indian accent and see if the person on the other end can understand me.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo

I'm in the middle of filling out a job application now...do employers discriminate against INFPs and the like? I feel like I have to lie about questions such as "I prefer to keep to myself" or "I am not so strict about schedules" and "I just LOVE talking to other people and making friends on the job!"


----------



## fihe

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> I'm in the middle of filling out a job application now...do employers discriminate against INFPs and the like? I feel like I have to lie about questions such as "I prefer to keep to myself" or "I am not so strict about schedules" and "I just LOVE talking to other people and making friends on the job!"


employers and society in general have all kinds of biases. unfortunately you'll just need to tell them what they want to hear, rather than saying on the application what you would _really_ do, if it doesn't meet their standards.


----------



## SoulShield

I suck at #3. I've never had a single job for over a year. I think I may be unhireable.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I didn’t hire you for a reason - Cenedella - Job Search & Recruiting Advice Blog by New York City Start-up Founder, Marc Cenedella


----------



## AriesLilith

Another important factor to consider is, is your field really easy to seek jobs? There are times I hear some people taking some courses I never heard about, and then they'd have difficulty in getting a job.

For those who don't have experience and just graduated, I would recommend the following (note that my views are more in the IT field):
- simplify your CV to 2 pages max., just leave college information and a few relevant things you did, like the 3 main projects that can be relevant to the job you're applying to. Make sure to understand what they are looking for in the position you are going to apply;
- bring 2 or 3 reports of the projects you did during college that can be relevant to the position. Prepare a simple explanation about them, as you don't want to be too boring or confusing. It makes it much easier whenever you are asked about the projects you did, and you also seem more prepared;
- if you're not sure how to answer to "where do you see yourself in 5 years?", answer that you want to see how it is to work first, and then plan your career path. But do tell what you are interested to do;
- if they ask you to talk about yourself, or your negative traits, be honest yet don't mention anything that can make you seem unfit for the position. Reveal something that is not really relevant, instead of saying "my negative point is being a perfectionist". This is a lame answer and interviewers can tell;
- remember that you are there for closing a mutually benefic deal. Of course, you might not ask how much you'd receive right away, but keep in mind that it's important to know if the conditions are good before signing the contract;
- dress well, a bit more casual if the company is informal and small, but dress well;
- ask questions about the job position. You need to know what you are expected to do in detail, to know if you really want it and fit it, and then this can show that you are interested and serious;
- make sure you know a bit about the company you go to. Yes, they do ask questions like "how much do you know about our company?".

Lastly, don't worry if you fail in your first interviews, even if grandiously.  I'm a big social penguim that I can laugh at what I said in my first interviews, but guess what, every time I fail, I learned where I should improve, and improved greatly. At my 3rd/4th interview, I was much better already.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

High unemployment rates. And many employers, particularily large corporations, don't like people that can actually think for themselves. They prefer mindless drones that won't question anything and do as they are told.


----------



## Devalight

Speaking of off-shoring - I'll be damned if I didn't get a call from China this evening. The guy plainly had a Chinese accent trying to sell me car insurance. Who knows how many times these people have called... who knows when these corporate fat cats are going to wake up to putting our own nation's interests ahead of profit.

And I am on the National and State "do not call list". Shows you how much good that does.

I have been looking for a good paying job since 2010, still looking. Older person with tons of experience doesn't work out either, I am here to tell everyone. I can't say what employers are looking for. I can't figure it out. Beats me...

I am plenty angry at human resources and state unemployment. Maybe I need to learn to speak Chinese so I can move over there and speak English perfectly at their call center..


----------



## quixoticcrush

I just found out two days ago from the news that the city I moved to 4 months ago to find a job actually has something like a 23.4% unemployment rate. There are 25,000 unemployed people in this area, including myself. That is more unemployed people than the entire population of the place I moved from. No wonder I can't find a job. I had a job in the town I lived in. My sister convinced me to move here because she claimed I would find a better job here. She lied. And now I'm stuck here because I don't have any money to move back and get my old job back. I sucks.


----------



## jonah123

I think one of the problem is Resume Writing


----------



## fihe

I probably have let the board know that I've been applying for social studies teaching jobs for the past year with little success, but I did have an interview last month (they ended up choosing someone else, obviously), and another one yesterday! Both of these I think I got because my cover letter was full of the same keywords that were used in the job description. I call it "rigging the ATS" ("ATS" is the "Applicant Tracking System" that most companies use now). However, I have another interview on Tuesday that I didn't have to rig the ATS for at all, because there wasn't much of a job description posted. I'm super happy that they liked my application even without me having to do that!

I think the difference between me having some success this year and none last year, despite applying to so many districts last year, is because employers prefer applicants with experience. The extent of my teaching experience includes student teaching for one semester, substitute teaching for a year, and a few months of instructing a science after-school program. It isn't much, but it's apparently good enough for most school districts. After all, someone with a few (or many) years of teaching experience would demand higher pay.

I would encourage all college students to get a job related to the field they are studying, or at least an internship. I may have very well gotten a job right out of college if I had the experience of being a substitute teacher as an undergrad, but unfortunately I didn't have a car when I lived on campus so this would have been very difficult, even though my university was in an area with pretty good public transportation. For people with no transportation of their own, I'd suggest asking your department faculty if they need any help. Even if it's without pay, you can put it on your résumé and get a reference in the process.


----------



## Colt45ws

Yeah, I have a horrible resume. I brought it in to a professional to look at and they had difficulty not laughing.
"What's a cover letter?"


----------



## Killbain

You trump at the interview


----------



## ilphithra

I've gone through this one: _"You have too much education and too much experience."_ ...... can't make it right, can we...:dry:


----------



## dizzycactus

MisterPerfect said:


> How do you get expirence if no one wants to hire you wihtout expirence?


Step 1: learn to spell. 

I probably wouldn't hire someone who can't spell or use grammar.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

I used to think that their rituals are all fake, but I realized they feel fake only because they don’t want me and I’d have to lie a lot about myself to get a job.

I’m not the person they are looking for. I’m not specialized in their special stuff. I’m just someone born to be a game developer whose career was ruined by violence.

I read 3 times slower than I used to, have problems absorbing information, have trouble attending school and on top of that I have dyspraxia and dysgraphia which make me not fit for physical jobs.

I don’t need a job, I need a compensation for psychological liquidation I was subjected to by the society and a generous disability pension or other forms of financial help.

So, my 10 reasons for not getting hired are:

1. Poor working memory due to trauma.
2. Poor concentration due to trauma.
3. Slow reading speed due to the above.
4. Poor ability to gain new skills due to above.
5. High sensitivity to stress due to trauma.
6. High levels of stress due to trauma.
7. Social anxiety due to trauma.
8. Insomnia caused by trauma.
9. Very poor school attendance due to insomnia and school phobia caused by trauma.
10. Dyspraxia.


----------



## Rventurelli

Number one is _by far_ the thing that baffles me more, the _lying on interviews or background information_.

It _never _ceases to amaze me how many times people simply tell you to _lie_ things like "lie that you have a *college degree*" although I dropped out of college or, "put in your application that you are *Hispanic*" when I am not, or to say that I speak *Spanish*, when I speak *Portuguese*, which is similar, however, different.

_My_ understanding always was that the employer might ask to _see_ the diploma, that lying about *race and ethnicity* to get in by quotas (AKA *affirmative action*) is _disgraceful cheating_ and that if I lie that I speak a *language* and I don't that will _bite me in the arse_ the _first time_ I need to deal with someone in that *language*.

_Fortunately_ I always dismissed those opinions and am _happily employed_.


----------



## Rventurelli

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I used to think that their rituals are all fake, but I realized they feel fake only because they don’t want me and I’d have to lie a lot about myself to get a job.
> 
> I’m not the person they are looking for. I’m not specialized in their special stuff. I’m just someone born to be a game developer whose career was ruined by violence.
> 
> I read 3 times slower than I used to, have problems absorbing information, have trouble attending school and on top of that I have dyspraxia and dysgraphia which make me not fit for physical jobs.
> 
> I don’t need a job, I need a compensation for psychological liquidation I was subjected to by the society and a generous disability pension or other forms of financial help.
> 
> So, my 10 reasons for not getting hired are:
> 
> 1. Poor working memory due to trauma.
> 2. Poor concentration due to trauma.
> 3. Slow reading speed due to the above.
> 4. Poor ability to gain new skills due to above.
> 5. High sensitivity to stress due to trauma.
> 6. High levels of stress due to trauma.
> 7. Social anxiety due to trauma.
> 8. Insomnia caused by trauma.
> 9. Very poor school attendance due to insomnia and school phobia caused by trauma.
> 10. Dyspraxia.


This kind of _mentality_ will _never_ get you _anywhere positive_.


----------



## clem

The main reason why people don't get a job is because they don't know the real person hiring. Just because the job gets posted doesn't mean that any candidates are considered. Usually the person with the inside personal connection is already guaranteed the job and the job posting is a mere formality. The personal connection gets the job most of the time, which makes resume spam somewhat useless.


----------



## Fumetsu

Kevinaswell said:


> #6 is the sole reason I don't have a job. I just can't feign it.


It's true. How can any employer honestly ask " Why do you WANT to work as a Janitor for Walmart?"

because Ima be evicted from my home tomorrow and am desperate! 

Seriously.


My problems have been none of these. I got stuck int the " We wont hire you because you haven't worked in two years...because no one would hire me because I hadn't worked."



clem said:


> The main reason why people don't get a job is because they don't know the real person hiring. Just because the job gets posted doesn't mean that any candidates are considered. Usually the person with the inside personal connection is already guaranteed the job and the job posting is a mere formality. The personal connection gets the job most of the time, which makes resume spam somewhat useless.


This is sadly, absolutely true.

I had a job coach for a couple years. In the she told me " I can't help you. You NEED connections."

My best friend-a brilliant scientist, VERY competent, was unemployed for about three years. He was FINALLY hired after a friend in the industry was able to put her own company together and hire him herself.


----------



## chad86tsi

clem said:


> The main reason why people don't get a job is because they don't know the real person hiring. Just because the job gets posted doesn't mean that any candidates are considered. Usually the person with the inside personal connection is already guaranteed the job and the job posting is a mere formality. The personal connection gets the job most of the time, which makes resume spam somewhat useless.


I think there is a lot to that. It points out that the person that does end up with the job has something you didn't, and it may not be something you can put on a resume.

I've gotten different jobs for different reasons. Some were internal personal connections, these jobs landed me in a role where I was qualified, but didn't bring something special to the table. The inside connection was key.

I've also gotten jobs because the job required something special and rare, and it was something I had in abundance.

I've also gotten jobs because the employer had no inside lines to recruit from, or those lines were depleted. This scenario may be caused by tight labor market, or due to unique demands of the job. This is about the only situation where you have a reasonable chance at equal treatment.

I have been turned down for jobs due to various factors, such as being over qualified, over paid (was willing to take a pay cut to get out ot what I was doing), because there was already an internal candidate that was pre-selected but they were a corporation that needs to put on a front of equal hiring practices. 

I have also been turned down because I was only average in the pack for the job at hand and the niche skills they were looking for. I work in a niche market, so this is a common factor for turning away otherwise ideal candidates (ideal in their personality and work ethic).

My last job I was hired over several candidates with 20 year smore experience because the manager liked my thinking style, he could see I'd learn the niche stuff with coaching and training, but there is no replacement for a good "style". Specifically he told me it was because I could think fast on my feet, and didn't seem to get stuck when given a challenging or even impossible situation. That was what he was looking for, the resume was just to get through screening to the interview.

In my current job I was hired because I have a set of skills and qualifications that aren't common or easy to train. It was just accumulated experience and good references. My work style was just a bonus in this case.


----------



## Rventurelli

clem said:


> The main reason why people don't get a job is because they don't know the real person hiring. Just because the job gets posted doesn't mean that any candidates are considered. Usually the person with the inside personal connection is already guaranteed the job and the job posting is a mere formality. The personal connection gets the job most of the time, which makes resume spam somewhat useless.


It really _depends_ on the _area_. Like for example, if you are working for the *government*, you have to take a test and score on it. In case you don't, you simply do not get it. I knew no one at the *Postal Service* and my resume was not that impressive, however, my score was _quite high_ and I got hired.

There are other jobs where they hire_ anyone_ with a pulse, like *warehouse jobs* or *fast-food*.

Now, when you get to the *higher echelon jobs* things get quite different... My former father-in-law, an IT guy that makes a huge amount of money, told me that his past four jobs were all by indication, they did not _even_ post the job, someone just recommended him.


----------



## Rventurelli

Fumetsu said:


> It's true. How can any employer honestly ask " Why do you WANT to work as a Janitor for Walmart?"
> 
> because Ima be evicted from my home tomorrow and am desperate!
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> My problems have been none of these. I got stuck int the " We wont hire you because you haven't worked in two years...because no one would hire me because I hadn't worked."
> 
> 
> 
> This is sadly, absolutely true.
> 
> I had a job coach for a couple years. In the she told me " I can't help you. You NEED connections."
> 
> My best friend-a brilliant scientist, VERY competent, was unemployed for about three years. He was FINALLY hired after a friend in the industry was able to put her own company together and hire him herself.


Try a job whereby you _need a test _to get in, like a *government job*. If you score well you get hired, as long as you can pass the *background check*.


----------



## Fumetsu

Rventurelli said:


> Try a job whereby you _need a test _to get in, like a *government job*. If you score well you get hired, as long as you can pass the *background check*.


Bitch please.
My first job was through a contracting agency for the disabled, worked with high-end military shit.
I was the only one who had to pass the background cheack....because the boss knew that everyone else was a serious drug addict ( we’re talking showing up for work tripped out on Heroine) so he straight-up lied about it.

I was also the only one with a legitamate disability and the only laid-off in ‘08.



Rventurelli said:


> It really _depends_ on the _area_. Like for example, if you are working for the *government*, you have to take a test and score on it. In case you don't, you simply do not get it. I knew no one at the *Postal Service* and my resume was not that impressive, however, my score was _quite high_ and I got hired.
> 
> *There are other jobs where they hire anyone with a pulse, like warehouse jobs or fast-food*.
> 
> Now, when you get to the *higher echelon jobs* things get quite different... My former father-in-law, an IT guy that makes a huge amount of money, told me that his past four jobs were all by indication, they did not _even_ post the job, someone just recommended him.


It must be great to qualify as a living person- this is absolutely not true. As someone considered legally partially-disabled ( means I can do part-time with minor accomidation) I have applied EVERYWHERE. I at least appreciate the honesty of those who said “ Look, I can hire three able-bodied illegals for the price of you-and anyone else will do the same. Give up and have a kid if you need money.”


----------



## Rventurelli

Fumetsu said:


> Bitch please.
> My first job was through a contracting agency for the disabled, worked with high-end military shit.
> I was the only one who had to pass the background cheack....because the boss knew that everyone else was a serious drug addict ( we’re talking showing up for work tripped out on Heroine) so he straight-up lied about it.
> 
> I was also the only one with a legitamate disability and the only laid-off in ‘08.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be great to qualify as a living person- this is absolutely not true. As someone considered legally partially-disabled ( means I can do part-time with minor accomidation) I have applied EVERYWHERE. I at least appreciate the honesty of those who said “ Look, I can hire three able-bodied illegals for the price of you-and anyone else will do the same. Give up and have a kid if you need money.”


"contracting agency for the disabled" not _directly_ employed by the *government*.

Go work for the *Red Cross*. They love hiring people with _disabilities_. Just _calm down_ instead of coming to the interview angry about how nobody hires you and life has been unfair to you.


----------



## Fumetsu

Rventurelli said:


> "contracting agency for the disabled" not _directly_ employed by the *government*.
> 
> Go work for the *Red Cross*. They love hiring people with _disabilities_. Just _calm down_ instead of coming to the interview angry about how nobody hires you and life has been unfair to you.


I merely explained my experience with exactly whay you mentioned. 

That you felt need to respond in such an angry and incendiary manner says far more about you than me.


----------



## clem

I know some people that work though contracting agencies for the disabled. Some have speech or mental disabilities. The contractors provide maintenance labor for military bases. Those jobs are limited though. 

It's interesting that HR dept sometimes takes on a life of its own. Sometimes a hiring manager will post and conduct job interviews just to determine labor availability for a particular area in advance of a large project. It seems like if HR has downtime they do certain things just to stay busy so as to justify their own existence. A posting doesn't always mean that there is actually a job available, but these info interviews are definitely worth going to as they establish a business connection.


----------



## Wisteria

> 6. You acted bored, cocky or disinterested
> A little enthusiasm never hurt anyone, especially when it comes to a potential new job. Forty-five percent of employers in a 2009 CareerBuilder survey said that the biggest mistake candidates made in the interview was appearing disinterested and 42 percent said appearing arrogant cost applicants the job.
> 
> Every business wants to put their most enthusiastic people forward with important clients and customers, so acting the opposite will get you nowhere.


This and lack of experience is probably where I'm going wrong. I did go out and get work experience though, went to a few different employers for both experience and references. 

Honestly though it's hard to be interested when you're not. The first job you get will probably suck, like what is there to be enthusiastic about when you're applying for a cleaning job?

One question: Why isn't not having good communication skills not on that list? Every advertisement or vacancy i've seen expects great customer service and communication skills, a person who customer will enjoy talking to and coming back to.


----------



## Fumetsu

clem said:


> I know some people that work though contracting agencies for the disabled. Some have speech or mental disabilities. The contractors provide maintenance labor for military bases. Those jobs are limited though.
> 
> It's interesting that HR dept sometimes takes on a life of its own. Sometimes a hiring manager will post and conduct job interviews just to determine labor availability for a particular area in advance of a large project. It seems like if HR has downtime they do certain things just to stay busy so as to justify their own existence. A posting doesn't always mean that there is actually a job available, but these info interviews are definitely worth going to as they establish a business connection.


I actually ran the coffee shop, but you’re right, they also hired people to run the cafeteria and janitorial staff. Some would call Barista work meanial, but I loved it. We had military personal from all over the world come through and they’d just hang out and tell stories. 

That is also true. The friend I mentioned had a trouble with it but got pretty good at noticing the difference.


----------



## Rventurelli

Fumetsu said:


> I merely explained my experience with exactly whay you mentioned.
> 
> That you felt need to respond in such an angry and incendiary manner says far more about you than me.


I _was not_ and am not angry _nor_ being incendiary. Was just trying to be _helpful_. Hell, _I_ worked for the *Red Cross* for two years, it was my first job in the *United States*, and I saw them hiring many people with all sorts of *disabilities*, therefore, if you go to an interview there and can behave yourself, you probably will get hired too, if it is true that your _only problem_ is having disabilities.


----------



## Rventurelli

Wisteria said:


> This and lack of experience is probably where I'm going wrong. I did go out and get work experience though, went to a few different employers for both experience and references.
> 
> Honestly though it's hard to be interested when you're not. The first job you get will probably suck, like what is there to be enthusiastic about when you're applying for a cleaning job?
> 
> One question: Why isn't not having good communication skills not on that list? Every advertisement or vacancy i've seen expects great customer service and communication skills, a person who customer will enjoy talking to and coming back to.


Well, that is because of the _type of job_ you are looking into -- if you try to work at an _Amazon warehouse job_ they do not ask for any of those. Having a pulse is _enough_ to get you hired.


----------



## Sandstread

Do these and youre in.

1. impress
2. attract
3. generate respect

Inverse these if you wanna end a relatioship, like fast


----------



## Judson Joist

Always with the multi-tasking. Everyone's expected to be a fast-paced multi-tasker when what the modern-day workplace really needs is people who can organize and strategize. Order before speed. What good is a race car without a race track?


----------



## greekbecky

These days, getting a job depends on who you know. Of course, you must be qualified and prepared, but to get in the door, its who you know.


----------



## Judson Joist

greekbecky said:


> These days, getting a job depends on who you know. Of course, you must be qualified and prepared, but to get in the door, its who you know.


"It's not who you are, it's who you know
Others lives are the basis of your own
Burn your bridges, build them back with wealth
Judge not, lest ye be judged yourself!"

~Metallica, 'Holier Than Thou'


----------



## Rventurelli

Judson Joist said:


> "It's not who you are, it's who you know
> Others lives are the basis of your own
> Burn your bridges, build them back with wealth
> Judge not, lest ye be judged yourself!"
> 
> ~Metallica, 'Holier Than Thou'


Sadly, it seems to be _every day more_ the truth in the West. Which is somewhat odd as it seemed to be more of a characteristic of _poor countries_.


----------



## dizzycactus

Rventurelli said:


> Sadly, it seems to be _every day more_ the truth in the West. Which is somewhat odd as it seemed to be more of a characteristic of _poor countries_.


Many facets of America actually stand out as being atypical of richer countries and more typical of poorer countries. The corruption within the police force, the ability to bribe politicians, a sizeable chunk of the population not having access to medical care, the high rate of violent crime and incarceration rates, the poor working conditions and job security, the prevalence of religion and superstition-based thought being mainstream e.g. creationism, etc. 

It's likely that the wealth of the country as a whole hides that the right-wing system causes larger than normal wealth inequality compared to other rich countries, hence it's like there are a series of effectively third-world microcosms set up within the larger overall structure.


----------



## Rventurelli

dizzycactus said:


> Many facets of America actually stand out as being atypical of richer countries and more typical of poorer countries. The corruption within the police force, the ability to bribe politicians, a sizeable chunk of the population not having access to medical care, the high rate of violent crime and incarceration rates, the poor working conditions and job security, the prevalence of religion and superstition-based thought being mainstream e.g. creationism, etc.
> 
> It's likely that the wealth of the country as a whole hides that the right-wing system causes larger than normal wealth inequality compared to other rich countries, hence it's like there are a series of effectively third-world microcosms set up within the larger overall structure.


Have you ever lived in a *Latin American country*? In the *United States* you have to be _really rich_ to get away with crime, in *Latin America* if you have a little bit of money, like being _solid middle class_, the law _does not_ apply to you. You cannot even get a _driver's license_ without bribing the person conducting your test or being _extremely lucky_ of landing on an extremely rare honest one.

You talk about _high rate_ of _violent crime_? The _murder rate_ in the *United States* is 5 per 100,000 while in *Brazil* is 30 per 100,000. _Baltimore_, considered one of the _most violent cities_ in the *United States* has on average a murder _a day_ -- Rio de Janeiro has on average one murder _per hour_. _Most_ of the murders in _America_ occur in only _six cities_.

_Americans_ have no idea how easy they got compared to_ much of the rest of the world_.


----------



## dizzycactus

Rventurelli said:


> Have you ever lived in a *Latin American country*? In the *United States* you have to be _really rich_ to get away with crime, in *Latin America* if you have a little bit of money, like being _solid middle class_, the law _does not_ apply to you. You cannot even get a _driver's license_ without bribing the person conducting your test or being _extremely lucky_ of landing on an extremely rare honest one.
> 
> You talk about _high rate_ of _violent crime_? The _murder rate_ in the *United States* is 5 per 100,000 while in *Brazil* is 30 per 100,000. _Baltimore_, considered one of the _most violent cities_ in the *United States* has on average a murder _a day_ -- Rio de Janeiro has on average one murder _per hour_. _Most_ of the murders in _America_ occur in only _six cities_.
> 
> _Americans_ have no idea how easy they got compared to_ much of the rest of the world_.


Assertion: America exhibits characteristics out of place with most other rich countries.
Your response: Here's an outright poor country which is even worse. 

I'll wait for you to say something relevant, if you don't mind.


----------



## Sava Saevus

dizzycactus said:


> *Many facets of America actually stand out as being atypical of richer countries and more typical of poorer countries...*


He uses Latin America, a considerable poorer and crime ridden country than America, especially Venezuela.

https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/03/daily-chart-23

https://data.worldbank.org/indicato...oints&view=map&year=2015&year_high_desc=false

https://blogs.worldbank.org/opendata/chart-latin-america-has-worlds-highest-homicide-rates

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate

I would state for the table to compare 'rate', and 'count' which are appropriately at 100,000 per inhabitants for their nations.

And I will state that the last two have dated statistics from 2014-15, but at this point, when there are rampant drugs, prostitution, guns, and corruption, I doubt that has changed in the overall picture.

They still have the highest concentrated numbers of homicide.

The greatest amount of homicides in America take place in the concrete cities that are deemed 'liberal wonderlands' like Chicago / L.A. .

Everywhere else is relatively tame, and you can not suddenly think that you can skew statistics by interjecting averages, means, and outlines (Yes, those are a thing) whenever you feel like it compared on whatever bias of hatred and ignorance you have for a country.



dizzycactus said:


> Assertion: America exhibits characteristics out of place with most other rich countries.
> Your response: Here's an outright poor country which is even worse.
> 
> I'll wait for you to say something relevant, if you don't mind.


So, you try to compare apples with oranges and then are mad when someone takes you up on that baseless assertion by using your baseless assertion?

Meh. I will not wait for you to say anything relevant, and will take my leave of this particular conversation as it is not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Rventurelli

dizzycactus said:


> Assertion: America exhibits characteristics out of place with most other rich countries.
> Your response: Here's an outright poor country which is even worse.
> 
> I'll wait for you to say something relevant, if you don't mind.


The_ relevant fact _is that it is such a far cry from what an actual somewhat poor country is that it is like someone trying to lecture someone who was homeless for 20 years how bad it is to have a lousy roommate in a two bedroom apartment.


----------



## JayDubs

dizzycactus said:


> Many facets of America actually stand out as being atypical of richer countries and more typical of poorer countries. The corruption within the police force, the ability to bribe politicians...


The US is 16th in the corruption perception index, tied with Austria and Belgium. It is behind some wealthy countries, but ahead of some as well. It places better than France, Ireland, Japan, and Spain, to name some that are easily recognizable. 

In terms of government, the US is far less corrupt than the world as a whole, and fairly on par with other wealthy nations. 

https://www.transparency.org/news/feature/corruption_perceptions_index_2017


----------



## SevSevens

20. you forgot to wear pants

And you dipped your dong in the bosses martini.


----------



## dizzycactus

Saint D Savage said:


> He uses Latin America, a considerable poorer and crime ridden country than America, especially Venezuela.


And my claim is that America is bad for a rich country, not bad for a poor country. Hence, irrelevant. He also chooses one of the worst among the poor countries. Basically biased cherry-picking that proves nothing. 



> The greatest *number* of homicides in America


Fixed for literacy



> take place in the concrete cities that are deemed 'liberal wonderlands' like Chicago / L.A. .


Total number is a moronic measure. Here's the list of murder _rates _by state, per 100,000, sorted:

Lousiana 10.2
Missouri 8.2
South Carolina 8.0
Alaska 7.7
Delaware 6.7





> Everywhere else is relatively tame, and you can not suddenly think that you can skew statistics by interjecting averages, means, and outlines (Yes, those are a thing) whenever you feel like it compared on whatever bias of hatred and ignorance you have for a country.


Wow such feels, very emotions. 




> So, you try to compare apples with oranges and then are mad when someone takes you up on that baseless assertion by using your baseless assertion?


If you're saying I can't compare the US with other rich countries then you're agreeing with my point lol. 



> Meh. I will not wait for you to say anything relevant, and will take my leave of this particular conversation as it is not appropriate for this thread.


Your whole post here is based on the murder rates. What about my other claims?


----------



## dizzycactus

JayDubs said:


> The US is 16th in the corruption perception index, tied with Austria and Belgium. It is behind some wealthy countries, but ahead of some as well. It places better than France, Ireland, Japan, and Spain, to name some that are easily recognizable.
> 
> In terms of government, the US is far less corrupt than the world as a whole, and fairly on par with other wealthy nations.
> 
> https://www.transparency.org/news/feature/corruption_perceptions_index_2017


Would that measure include ways in which the system is blatantly set up to promote corruption e.g. lobbying, or only the more sneaky back-door deals/bribes type things? 
Also, does it include things that are generally considered as big deals to the general public but may not be officially recognised as corruption? For example, civil forfeiture where police aren't required to justify their actions, and keep the profits for themselves, ergo legalised theft? At least some places are clamping down on that, but what kind of country allows that to happen in the first place? North Korea?


----------



## Rventurelli

JayDubs said:


> The US is 16th in the corruption perception index, tied with Austria and Belgium. It is behind some wealthy countries, but ahead of some as well. It places better than France, Ireland, Japan, and Spain, to name some that are easily recognizable.
> 
> In terms of government, the US is far less corrupt than the world as a whole, and fairly on par with other wealthy nations.
> 
> https://www.transparency.org/news/feature/corruption_perceptions_index_2017


Now just look at *Latin American* and *African countries* in the list and see how the _United States_ is a _far cry_ from either one of them.


----------



## Rventurelli

dizzycactus said:


> Would that measure include ways in which the system is blatantly set up to promote corruption e.g. lobbying, or only the more sneaky back-door deals/bribes type things?
> Also, does it include things that are generally considered as big deals to the general public but may not be officially recognised as corruption? For example, civil forfeiture where police aren't required to justify their actions, and keep the profits for themselves, ergo legalised theft? At least some places are clamping down on that, but what kind of country allows that to happen in the first place? North Korea?


It is based on reports by _citizens themselves_ on what _they_ see as corruption.


----------



## JayDubs

Rventurelli said:


> Now just look at *Latin American* and *African countries* in the list and see how the _United States_ is a _far cry_ from either one of them.


The claim is that the US is more like poorer countries and atypical of richer countries (see quote). Which (reference corruption) isn't true based on the stats I posted. Unless you're also saying that Austria, Belgium, France, Ireland, Spain, Japan, etc. also really stand out as being unusually corrupt for wealthy countries, the claim is incorrect based on the data. 



dizzycactus said:


> Many facets of America actually stand out as being atypical of richer countries and more typical of poorer countries.


Stop moving the goalposts. And if you have a better study, post a better study. 
@dizzycactus 

You posted an unsubstantiated claim about corruption. I posted a study on the subject. The burden of proof is on you. 

Unless this is just trendy America sucks venting.


----------



## dizzycactus

Rventurelli said:


> It is based on reports by _citizens themselves_ on what _they_ see as corruption.


So it's highly biased by the level of patriotism/brainwashing imbued in the country. Not an objective or reliable measure at all.


----------



## dizzycactus

JayDubs said:


> The claim is that the US is more like poorer countries and atypical of richer countries (see quote). Which (reference corruption) isn't true based on the stats I posted. Unless you're also saying that Austria, Belgium, France, Ireland, Spain, Japan, etc. also really stand out as being unusually corrupt for wealthy countries, the claim is incorrect based on the data.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop moving the goalposts. And if you have a better study, post a better study.
> @*dizzycactus*
> 
> You posted an unsubstantiated claim about corruption. I posted a study on the subject. The burden of proof is on you.


You don't need studies to point to things that are openly acknowledged to exist. 

Also, I can question the validity of the studies presented without presenting my own lol.



> Unless this is just trendy America sucks venting.




Only an ideologue sees criticism in such all or nothing terms. America is better than the UK in some ways, and vice versa. For example, my main personal value is individual freedom. In that respect, America sucks in some ways, and is better in others e.g. they protect freedom of speech more rigorously, and there's fewer personal regulations on everything. Like, in the UK, I can be sure that I can't just wander over to the nearest lake and do a little fishing. Probably need to go through tons of paperwork just to work out what I'm allowed to do. Might be the same in America, but I'd imagine such regulation wouldn't be quite as omnipresent. Or take camping. In the UK (barring Scotland), all land is owned, and thus all camping is banned unless explicit permission is given. You can't just trek off into the wilderness and live freely for a week or two. Only sanctioned sites, book in advance, pay money. Yeah, we aren't perfect at all. But I can acknowledge that.


----------



## Rventurelli

dizzycactus said:


> So it's highly biased by the level of patriotism/brainwashing imbued in the country. Not an objective or reliable measure at all.


_Not really_. The United States is in_ all studies_, by far the most patriotic country in the world and it is in the 16th position of least corrupt in the corruption index.


----------



## xiangguosun

This is so useful! Thanks!


----------



## DeborahRichardson

This is the most common problem nowadays of unemployment. There are no options than trying our level best.


----------



## rishabhpuri

Hey, everyone, my name is Rishabh Puri, I am a successful businessman, an author, poet, and author.

I interviewed a lot of candidates in my career.

The reason why most of the candidates not get hired is that they don`t have the skill level and the lack of confidence.

If you have these two things then there is no organization in the world which can reject you.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

rishabhpuri said:


> Hey, everyone, my name is Rishabh Puri, I am a successful businessman, an author, poet, and author.
> 
> I interviewed a lot of candidates in my career.
> 
> The reason why most of the candidates not get hired is that they don`t have the skill level and the lack of confidence.
> 
> If you have these two things then there is no organization in the world which can reject you.


Those are not the only reasons.There are plenty.Sometimes they would have rejected you for a different reason than the one they give you when asked.


----------



## Janna

I recently had to reject a number of great candidates who had the skills, the experience and the confidence, just for the reason that their salary request was way over my budget.


----------



## Crowbo

Made me think of this vid


----------



## Mmmm

The reasons I wasn't hired: 
1) Not having a degree
2) Overqualified for the position
3) Taking a cut in salary, they thought I would quit when I could get a job that matched my pay level. But I was laid off from my previous job, so I was getting desperate for anything. 

This last interview seemed very promising, I was even getting myself ready to travel across the country to live in a city I had never visited before. I was looking forward to the remoteness of the location. I was definitely qualified for the position, but I think what hurt me is that I needed 3 weeks to make the move, & they were in a pinch to fill the position. They had 2 ladies going on maternity leave, so they were in a hurry to train someone. That position was my dream come true in pay, schedule, & benefits, for a job I already know how to do. I was very disappointed when I got the letter. :crying:


----------



## alfieplu

Depends on the level of employment. If a child wished to cut your grass then making part of non public organizations aren't usually the main obstacle. But if you talk about executive level positions, or more then usually trust is the main issue.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

What a snapshot of time. :tongue:


----------



## series0

Happy said:


> *1. You lie*


Back when I used to get job offers EVERY time I interviewed I ALWAYS lied. I told them I could already code their language and OS and tools. But I just knew I could do it. I hadn't actually done it. And I was offered every job, every time, with very few exceptions. These days though, even though I am honest and say I can learn any coding tool or language in a month and I have like 30+ years experience doing just that in like hundreds of different tools and a dozen languages across a dozen platforms, THAT ISNT ENOUGH. 

I feel as though the BEST thing, literally THE BEST thing I could do, would be to lie to them. Then I could get in the door and figure it out in short order like I used to do.



Happy said:


> *2. You have a potty mouth*


I was like a late bloomer to cursing. I came from a strict family and was a nerd. I had to intentionally learn to cuss to fit in. No joke at all. In 7th grade I had a boy threaten to beat me up if I didn't unbutton my top button. It was years before I figured out he was trying to help me. 

I have recently lost several job's based on me being too kind and highbrow SEEMING to fit in at that company. The hiring manager literally told me, he himself didn't fit in on that basis and I was classier than he was in one case. This was a top end engineering firm with a diverse portfolio of applications in terms of their business partners. I had a friend that knew the guy and he told me that was the confirmed reason, that I was considered too polite. 



Happy said:


> *3. You don't show long-term potential*


This is probably my #1 problem (on this list). Most companies look at me and think to themselves, 'This guy will get this job, stabilize and then farm it out for a real job. So the issue was convincing them they weren't crap as a company. They were kind of like women that way. Also items 3a and 3b are bigger issues:

*3a. You are too old
*Yeah, it makes category 3 a real thing. They think slow and cant adjust, and partly they are correct. I do not adjust to stupid very well, and most companies policies and processes are deeply stupid. I can say this as a professional. The software I most worked on was workflow and business intelligence engines.

*3b. The interviewer is terrified of you
*Most interviewers within the first few minutes begin to fear I will take their job, and that fear grows throughout the interview. By the end of the first 30 minutes they are usually stammering and sweating. It's so predictable and annoying. Remember that often I do not know their tools and specific software. Still, they KNOW I can and will learn it, so even their objections sound trite to them. They start apologizing for saying the canned crap. The one's that are are not afraid are usually just too stupid to be afraid.



Happy said:


> *4. You have serious digital dirt*


Who doesn't in some senses? Like if you have a brain and an opinion, social media will contain at least a few rants or embarrassing moments. And some of that is OTHER PEOPLE'S posts. I cannot even imagine a clean image campaign in terms of effort. I really do have to compare employers and women again. Their unreasonable expectations are just a joke. The fact that either can greatly affect my life is a certain sign that the metaverse is unfair, not quintessentially as the rules allow for choice, but just after that its unfair to give idiots choices. I am mostly an idiot on my own time only, and THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE SHIT TO SAY ABOUT THAT.



Happy said:


> *5. You don't know ... well, anything*


This point and the explanation of it are NOT well related. In terms of knowing stuff, THAT is not really an issue. If a person is smart and willing they can do anything almost. So that part of this issue is a non-sequitur for me. I never had a coding issue I could not solve that was solvable. In other words, yes, I have had employers ask me to force 1 = 0. I have actually left a company before where one of the executives and several of the sales staff were constantly telling me to do stuff that was logically impossible. They lied so much and had such success with lies, they could not understand why I couldn't get the machine to lie. Such fun times ...



Happy said:


> *6. You acted bored, cocky or disinterested*


99.99% of all work is boring, I can easily do it, and being interested in that work would make me boring and stupid. This should be a plus not a minus. Still, I can usually bring philosophy and wisdom into any discussion including explaining why the profit motive itself is highly immoral as the basis of motivation. Yep, that works wonders. But I tell you what it IS NOT boring or disinterested. It may in fact be slightly cocky.



Happy said:


> *7. You were a little too personal*


If THEY ask about your hobbies, THEY should be able to take discussing them. You have to insert the words, 'safe socially bland' in front of all personal things. I will now refer the employer back to item 6: THEY are boring, cocky(presumptuous), and disinterested; as well as item 1: THEY are lying about being interested. 

Relationships are a two way street.



Happy said:


> *8. You were all dollars, no sense*


So I negotiate well! I have discovered in most places that I was the highest paid at my level. Often this was a sore point for managers who really didn't do anything. It's funny how their employees who actually did work didn't care and actually admitted that I was properly paid in most cases. It's the difference between a doer and a talker. 

And I can talk to. That really freaks them out. In my day nerds were people that could not talk. I was a rare exception. My human interface was not broken, and still is not. 

But, I am all about sense, real sense. To bad THEY are not.


Happy said:


> *9. You didn't -- or can't -- give examples*


This one is ridiculous to me. I am always the one that offers too many suggestions. Then they throw a meeting to complain that no one offers suggestions. I have to sit through that nonsense. 

I had one military boss painstakingly deliver a throw down on everyone (40+ employees, contractors and military oversight), and he showed why he was a big manager with his 8 point plan bragging he came up with it in the last few days. He was letting go all of the contractors, so I had nothing to lose. I asked him if he would hear me out. He was worried but he made the mistake of letting me speak. I had a folder I always took with me to meetings which I called my CYA folder. CYA is Cover Your Ass. It was all the email proof that I had offered LITERALLY EVERY SUGGESTION he was making (and a dozen more he didnt list) and all starting from when I was originally hired almost 4 years previous and up to the last week. That is a near thing to MOST of my employment experiences.

Being able to imagine ways that things can be put together and make a difference IS WHAT I DO. 



Happy said:


> *10. You don't have enough experience*


The software industry has figured out a BS way to make this a tautology. No one person can have experience with every tool. Using my woman analogy, it would be like a woman saying, 'Do you have experience with fuming neuroticism, and lake night cake and ice creams binges; you know; making that ok in your life so it's ok in hers?' How do you answer that? Do I have 6 years experiences with some niche German software tool that that only created 3 years ago; ... um ... sure. Yes, I do. WTF!

I have 30+ years experience as a software developer in all walks of the development cycle. <--- THAT should be my whole resume. THAT is all that really matters.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

The thing about social media. What if there's 20 other people with your name and the employer clicks on the wrong person...


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

series0 said:


> Back when I used to get job offers EVERY time I interviewed I ALWAYS lied. I told them I could already code their language and OS and tools. But I just knew I could do it. I hadn't actually done it. And I was offered every job, every time, with very few exceptions. These days though, even though I am honest and say I can learn any coding tool or language in a month and I have like 30+ years experience doing just that in like hundreds of different tools and a dozen languages across a dozen platforms, THAT ISNT ENOUGH.
> 
> I feel as though the BEST thing, literally THE BEST thing I could do, would be to lie to them. Then I could get in the door and figure it out in short order like I used to do.
> 
> 
> I was like a late bloomer to cursing. I came from a strict family and was a nerd. I had to intentionally learn to cuss to fit in. No joke at all. In 7th grade I had a boy threaten to beat me up if I didn't unbutton my top button. It was years before I figured out he was trying to help me.
> 
> I have recently lost several job's based on me being too kind and highbrow SEEMING to fit in at that company. The hiring manager literally told me, he himself didn't fit in on that basis and I was classier than he was in one case. This was a top end engineering firm with a diverse portfolio of applications in terms of their business partners. I had a friend that knew the guy and he told me that was the confirmed reason, that I was considered too polite.
> 
> 
> This is probably my #1 problem (on this list). Most companies look at me and think to themselves, 'This guy will get this job, stabilize and then farm it out for a real job. So the issue was convincing them they weren't crap as a company. They were kind of like women that way. Also items 3a and 3b are bigger issues:
> 
> *3a. You are too old
> *Yeah, it makes category 3 a real thing. They think slow and cant adjust, and partly they are correct. I do not adjust to stupid very well, and most companies policies and processes are deeply stupid. I can say this as a professional. The software I most worked on was workflow and business intelligence engines.
> 
> *3b. The interviewer is terrified of you
> *Most interviewers within the first few minutes begin to fear I will take their job, and that fear grows throughout the interview. By the end of the first 30 minutes they are usually stammering and sweating. It's so predictable and annoying. Remember that often I do not know their tools and specific software. Still, they KNOW I can and will learn it, so even their objections sound trite to them. They start apologizing for saying the canned crap. The one's that are are not afraid are usually just too stupid to be afraid.
> 
> 
> Who doesn't in some senses? Like if you have a brain and an opinion, social media will contain at least a few rants or embarrassing moments. And some of that is OTHER PEOPLE'S posts. I cannot even imagine a clean image campaign in terms of effort. I really do have to compare employers and women again. Their unreasonable expectations are just a joke. The fact that either can greatly affect my life is a certain sign that the metaverse is unfair, not quintessentially as the rules allow for choice, but just after that its unfair to give idiots choices. I am mostly an idiot on my own time only, and THEY SHOULDN'T HAVE SHIT TO SAY ABOUT THAT.
> 
> 
> This point and the explanation of it are NOT well related. In terms of knowing stuff, THAT is not really an issue. If a person is smart and willing they can do anything almost. So that part of this issue is a non-sequitur for me. I never had a coding issue I could not solve that was solvable. In other words, yes, I have had employers ask me to force 1 = 0. I have actually left a company before where one of the executives and several of the sales staff were constantly telling me to do stuff that was logically impossible. They lied so much and had such success with lies, they could not understand why I couldn't get the machine to lie. Such fun times ...
> 
> 
> 99.99% of all work is boring, I can easily do it, and being interested in that work would make me boring and stupid. This should be a plus not a minus. Still, I can usually bring philosophy and wisdom into any discussion including explaining why the profit motive itself is highly immoral as the basis of motivation. Yep, that works wonders. But I tell you what it IS NOT boring or disinterested. It may in fact be slightly cocky.
> 
> 
> If THEY ask about your hobbies, THEY should be able to take discussing them. You have to insert the words, 'safe socially bland' in front of all personal things. I will now refer the employer back to item 6: THEY are boring, cocky(presumptuous), and disinterested; as well as item 1: THEY are lying about being interested.
> 
> Relationships are a two way street.
> 
> 
> So I negotiate well! I have discovered in most places that I was the highest paid at my level. Often this was a sore point for managers who really didn't do anything. It's funny how their employees who actually did work didn't care and actually admitted that I was properly paid in most cases. It's the difference between a doer and a talker.
> 
> And I can talk to. That really freaks them out. In my day nerds were people that could not talk. I was a rare exception. My human interface was not broken, and still is not.
> 
> But, I am all about sense, real sense. To bad THEY are not.
> 
> This one is ridiculous to me. I am always the one that offers too many suggestions. Then they throw a meeting to complain that no one offers suggestions. I have to sit through that nonsense.
> 
> I had one military boss painstakingly deliver a throw down on everyone (40+ employees, contractors and military oversight), and he showed why he was a big manager with his 8 point plan bragging he came up with it in the last few days. He was letting go all of the contractors, so I had nothing to lose. I asked him if he would hear me out. He was worried but he made the mistake of letting me speak. I had a folder I always took with me to meetings which I called my CYA folder. CYA is Cover Your Ass. It was all the email proof that I had offered LITERALLY EVERY SUGGESTION he was making (and a dozen more he didnt list) and all starting from when I was originally hired almost 4 years previous and up to the last week. That is a near thing to MOST of my employment experiences.
> 
> Being able to imagine ways that things can be put together and make a difference IS WHAT I DO.
> 
> 
> The software industry has figured out a BS way to make this a tautology. No one person can have experience with every tool. Using my woman analogy, it would be like a woman saying, 'Do you have experience with fuming neuroticism, and lake night cake and ice creams binges; you know; making that ok in your life so it's ok in hers?' How do you answer that? Do I have 6 years experiences with some niche German software tool that that only created 3 years ago; ... um ... sure. Yes, I do. WTF!
> 
> I have 30+ years experience as a software developer in all walks of the development cycle. <--- THAT should be my whole resume. THAT is all that really matters.


*The interviewer is terrified of you*

Haha, I've never experienced this.


----------



## Gashina

This thread is golden :Smilies3:


----------



## IOI

Hiring. It came to two things, lying and honesty. Small positions went for honest people, heavy positions to liars. And ownership to the most honest people who could handle the liars. Sandwich


----------



## IOI

I just realised, ive never been interviewed for a role, its was just a match of demand and offer. So there was either a role and fit. Or nonrole and opportunity creation.

Both depressed me greatly. It made me cry more than often. The best is to live off of nature. In a simple fashion.

Like fishing, huntin and collecting berriers and mushrooms. Thatd be cool


----------



## SoCalDave

Not getting hired? 10 reasons why:

Hmm I would say that a person doesn't get hired because the narrative has been left unwritten. You have to create a narrative to share during the application process and interview process to capture the imagination. So if you're not comfortable with lies to get a job, make it a story with some stretching of the truth to get a job. Learning new skills, being likable, getting things done are good when you have a job, but for the interview you have to talk about yourself in the third person


----------



## fihe

I've had good luck in the past stuffing my résumé and cover letter with keywords from the application, but now I don't even bother with a cover letter most of the time anymore since the vast majority of the time, no one ever reads them anyway. It may be helpful only if I have any specific qualifications for the job that don't fit in the résumé.


----------



## justwannafeel

Why do people WANT a secure PAYcheck.

I literally fail to understand that.

Especially when when you serve as an employee, you pay taxes first and then get your money.
When as a company, you spend first and then pay taxes from the profit that no longer exists.

The human race... The working and the middle class. One day they/we will have to get it right.


----------



## Convex

huesos said:


> I've had good luck in the past stuffing my résumé and cover letter with keywords from the application, but now I don't even bother with a cover letter most of the time anymore since the vast majority of the time, no one ever reads them anyway. It may be helpful only if I have any specific qualifications for the job that don't fit in the résumé.


man what the FUCK is that avatar lool


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

huesos said:


> I've had good luck in the past stuffing my résumé and cover letter with keywords from the application, but now I don't even bother with a cover letter most of the time anymore since the vast majority of the time, no one ever reads them anyway. It may be helpful only if I have any specific qualifications for the job that don't fit in the résumé.


Omg I hate cover letters. F*** cover letters. Its hard to think of what to write sometimes without repeating what you wrote on the last cover letter.

When I do finish my cover letters, I've spent a while writing them. Its kind of disheartning to get knocked back when I put the time into those cover letters >_< One company wanted to hire me but they were so far away!

Well I just keep trying that's all I can do.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I have a brain freeze on trying to figure this out... as in I'm thinking hard about what good things I can put down, without making it sound... I don't know... too cocky, or something. And skills... thinking of my skills... I need time to think about that. I'm not one of those people that processes an answer straight away I need to think about it and make sure it makes sense!! ARRRGH.

https://www.seek.com.au/career-advice/article/how-to-write-a-stand-out-seek-profile


----------



## JaxonLoton

very interesting, I agree with many, some debatable, as for me


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Re-reading the OP again, this is the most generic and can't be wrong because it's too generic list I've read. Whether you or aren't hired really have nothing to do with the OP. Although exhibiting any on the list can certainly get you fired or "laid off".


----------



## FarideLF

I have my own experience of job search and it was not always a successful experience. I can say that it was much easier for me to find a vacancy 10 years ago than it is now. I mean standard search, resume mailing, and interviews. Job search in a crisis generally has its own characteristics. Many companies (even large ones) want to save on hiring staff. Sometimes they say this frankly, sometimes they add more than 10 additional duties per specialist. I'm not a green newbie anymore and I see all these tricks. This is why recruiters don't like interviewing people over 40. We clearly know what we want and what we can count on. I drove the HR mad when I just showed them the average sizes of the marketing specialist salary)) But this stage is also in the past. I prefer looking for remote work now. This allows me not to waste my time.


----------



## impulsenine

No need for 10 reasons. 
There are only 3. 
1. No need for a new employee. 
2. You present yourself poorly.
3. You're too incompetent. 

There is nothing else.


----------



## lionel_jac2008

The most essential part is to upgrade yourself. You have to upgrade your skills. Skill are the most important factor that you should consider. Start upgrading your skills. Some common skill like communication, being accurate, showing professionalism, are the primary skills that will help you for long term. This are the primary skills.

Also you need secondary skill (skills related to your professional). Example if you are looking to work in IT company you should consider skills like fast typing ( wpmtest.org ), computer familiar. etc.

According to my experience skills are the most important factor. Upgrade your skills, it will help you in long term. Focus more on primary skills. Secondary skill will always change from time to time. So keep learning.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Number 11. You're not 14 and cheap.
Number 12. You don't have 3 years experience for an _*entry*_ level job.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Number 13. A big one!
Interviews are conducted a lot because of procedure. Companies might not actually need a new employee, or they already know they're hiring their cousin, but they still have to conduct interviews for whatever flying fuck reason. And waste everybody's time.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Number 14. You don't know 'people'. Not every job, but there are jobs out there that people get because they're friends with somebody and not because of experience.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Number 15. You haven't, or don't want to sell your soul to Satan.

A requirement for the arts industry and high level politics and anything to do with being famous, mostly.

You see people get big on awful music. Commercialism and marketing, etc, thanks to that sweet sweet deal with the Devil.


----------



## islandlight

Number 16. There's too much competition where you live. I recently moved to an isolated town (not in search of work; I'm retired). People come here to work because they can get a job here. They tell me that if they'd stayed in [big city] they wouldn't have stood a chance. Not because they're undesirable or incompetent, but because of the competition -- people with more connections, better looks, whatever.


----------



## Coonsy

cjlab9ihih said:


> There can be a lot of factors. They may not hire due to lack of experience, I think this is the most common reason now. Everyone wants to hire an experienced employee, but no one wants to provide that experience. There are professions that do not take a job without certain certificates and tests, for example, my father was not hired as a truck driver until he passed an alcohol abuse test. For this reason, it seems to me that it is not enough just to make a good impression on the manager. You have to have knowledge and at least some practical experience.


This is SO freaking true - companies are almost exclusively hiring "plug n play" employees who are (technically) a bit overqualified for the positions. Apparently this is successful for them as that is all I see out there there.

As someone who is more than prepared for the next level, and have demonstrated this over and again, it is extremely frustrating (movement in my own company isn't an option). I've found a resume workaround that is at least getting me some interviews (finally) but the first few have proven to be a learning experience as these interviews are very different than what you would expect for a "I'm moving up into the next level" and more "prove you've done this many times and we don't have to train or spin you up on ANYTHING."

Clearly people are taking these lateral/downward moves (to be fair, out of desperation I did when I was laid off 18 months ago too), but it's extremely frustrating as a job seeker knowing I could totally rock a position and take it to new levels in a few months, but they don't want that, they want someone who will stay at that level forever and be content.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery

The reason why a person is not hired probably has something to do with political corruption. Corrupt leaders not letting employers hire employees based on unfair discrimination.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

islandlight said:


> Number 16. There's too much competition where you live. I recently moved to an isolated town (not in search of work; I'm retired). People come here to work because they can get a job here. They tell me that if they'd stayed in [big city] they wouldn't have stood a chance. Not because they're undesirable or incompetent, but because of the competition -- people with more connections, better looks, whatever.


People say looks don't matter but I certainly think it does.

And also an underrated one.

Voice. If people can't stand your voice they probably wouldn't want to hire you either.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Coonsy said:


> This is SO freaking true - companies are almost exclusively hiring "plug n play" employees who are (technically) a bit overqualified for the positions. Apparently this is successful for them as that is all I see out there there.
> 
> As someone who is more than prepared for the next level, and have demonstrated this over and again, it is extremely frustrating (movement in my own company isn't an option). I've found a resume workaround that is at least getting me some interviews (finally) but the first few have proven to be a learning experience as these interviews are very different than what you would expect for a "I'm moving up into the next level" and more "prove you've done this many times and we don't have to train or spin you up on ANYTHING."
> 
> Clearly people are taking these lateral/downward moves (to be fair, out of desperation I did when I was laid off 18 months ago too), but it's extremely frustrating as a job seeker knowing I could totally rock a position and take it to new levels in a few months, but they don't want that, they want someone who will stay at that level forever and be content.


Yes! That is a big once I've noticed. They don't want people who will leave a position eventually. I mean of course, I understand that. But people have to understand someone doesn't want to stay in X position for the rest of their life when they could be promoted. 5-10 years is long enough surely.

There _are_ people out there who do enjoy staying at the same level for years however. If someone's content, they're content.


----------



## xwsmithx

I have two degrees and years of work experience and still can't get hired, even for entry level jobs. I haven't gotten hired through the interview process in _decades_.


----------

